# Gefangen in Vista



## ne0hype (12. April 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich hab ein mittelschweres Problem.

Ich habe auf meinem Vista 2 Benutzer:
- den normalen User der kein Mitglied der Gruppe Administrator ist
- und den Administrator

Ich hab nun mit Ashampoo WinOptimizer 4 den Anmeldebildschirm und die Benutzerkontosteuerung deaktiviert. Nun komme ich nicht mehr in das Admin Konto rein, denn ich habe keine Rechte was an der Registy zu ändern auch wenn ich mittels "Als Administrator" die regedit.exe ausführe kann ich keinerlei Änderungen vornehmen. Bin also gefangen im normlen Benutzerkonto.

Was nun? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. April 2008)

Hm... mit dem normalenm Konto kannst du das nicht wieder deinstallieren?


----------



## stain (12. April 2008)

ne0hype hat gesagt.:


> Nun komme ich nicht mehr in das Admin Konto rein,
> 
> Was nun?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe



Heißt das, dass du das Passwort nicht mehr kennst? Da gäbe es nämlich eine einfache Lösung... Kenne mich mit diesen Ashampo-Tools nicht so aus.


----------



## ne0hype (12. April 2008)

ich kenne das Passwort für den Administrator... nur wie komme ich in das Administrator Konto rein wenn es kein Anmeldebildschirm mehr gibt?


----------



## fluessig (12. April 2008)

Hast du es schon mal mit dem Abgesicherten Modus probiert? Unter XP war der mit F8 beim booten zu erreichen - sollte unter Vista auch gehen (hab Vista nicht mehr installiert - sonst könnte ich es testen)


----------



## ne0hype (12. April 2008)

Im abgesicherten Modus bin ich auch nur als normaler Benutzer angemeldet und kann auch dort nicht den Anmeldebildschirm aufrufen.

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit wie unter Linux mit "su" den Benutzer mittels der Konsole zu wechseln?


----------



## olqs (14. April 2008)

Ja gibts, in der Kommandozeile:

runas /user:<benutzer> <befehl>


----------



## ne0hype (18. April 2008)

Hi,

es kommt dieser Fehler:

Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen: Benutzerkontenbeschränkung. Mögliche Ursachen hi
erfür: leere Kennwörter sind nicht zulässig, Anmeldezeitbeschränkungen, oder ein
e Richtlinienbeschränkung wurde angewendet.

Grund hierfür ist daß das Passwort des Administrators leer ist... was nun?


----------



## C-H (18. April 2008)

Versuch mal Folgendes:

Öffne das Startmenü und gebe in die Suche gpedit.msc ein. Daraufhin (und nach dem abnicken des UAC-Dialogs, den du hoffentlich NICHT abgeschaltet hast) öffnet sich der Group-Policy-Editor. 
Öffne dort unter "Computerkonfiguration" den Ordner "Administrative Vorlagen", dann "System" und Schussendlich "Anmelden".
Auf der rechten Seite doppelklickst du dann die Richtlinie "Immer klassische Anmeldung verwenden" und stellst die Option "Aktiviert" ein.

Ich hoffe du kannst so dein Problem lösen.

P.S.: Vermeide bitte in Zukunft solche "Optimierungs-Tools". Die Schaden mehr als sie helfen. Wenn du unbedingt was "optimieren"/verändern willst mach das direkt (z.B. in der registry oder über den GP-Editor), dann kannst du wenigstens nachvollziehen was du gemacht hast.


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. April 2008)

DIe UAC hat er ja abgeschaltet! 

Hast du im Startmenü noch die Option Abmelden oder Benutzer wechseln? Wenn ja, darüber solltest du die möglichkeit bekommen, dich als Administrator anzumelden.


----------

